# Anyone familiar with Arizona Builders Alliance?



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I wrked non union for 6 years then recently got into ibew and in sep will be 2nd year apprentice .

I called abc to find out pros and cons of the organization .

Abc is basically a contractors hiring agency and they provide a apprentiship program .

The contractor is not held to a set contract .

And the contractor determines your wage increases and weather or not 
He pays you benies is up to the contractor . 

Abc is basically a way for contractors to keep paying low wages and say that their men are skilled in an apprentiship program 
Yet all the rights are with the contractor and not the workers 
Bc you still have to negotiate your wages every year and benies if you get any is up to the contractor .

And usually that means getting low balled . Abc in my opion is a contractors organization and benefits them more than the workers. With no guarantee wages 
Benies etc .

In the ibew contractors are held to a set contract with set wage increases , annuity , pension , healthcare , 
And you never have to negiate your wage . Also the union will protect you if your wrongfully fired etc .

Abc your basically on your own .
And in my opion dosnt benifit anyone but the contractor and is a way to keep wages low and not pay benies ,


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

It is a buck fifty an hour cut to get into the trade. As much as we like to complain about there being a shortage of skilled help, it can still be difficult to get your foot into the door. If you want to do electrical work, and you have an opportunity that you can make due with, take it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Take it*

My first job in electric was changing light bulbs for a lighting maintenance outfit, $2.60/hr. in 1976 min wage was $2.50. BUT it gave me experience to put on my resume when applying for a union apprenticeship that I gotan offer for.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

just the cowboy said:


> My first job in electric was changing light bulbs for a lighting maintenance outfit, $2.60/hr. in 1976 min wage was $2.50. BUT it gave me experience to put on my resume when applying for a union apprenticeship that I gotan offer for.


First job was on a farm.

$1.35/hr


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I agree it’s a start and experience 
The union likes when you have hands on experience and know what your doing and looks good on a resume .

After working non union for a few years then I would apply to ibew and see how it goes .

I just hate abc contractors association it’s funded by the coke brothers and corporate greed that are trying to get rid of pla-contracts and Prevaling wage . And their trying to lower the standard of living for the hard working construction workers . In my opion


----------

